# Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?



## Papa (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardies

Welches Boot ist für Talsperren und See'n zum Raubfischangeln optimal ? Ich habe keinen Bootsführerschein , also müßte es ein Boot sein mit max 5PS (wenn ich da richtig liege). An meinem Auto hab ich eine abnehmbare Hängerkupplung , also ein Boot mit einem Trailer wäre auch machbar. Gibts denn sowas wie ein "perfektes Boot" für uns Angler ? |kopfkrat 

Für jeden Hinweis (auch mit links zu anderen Seiten) wäre ich sehr dankbar |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

Kannst du an deinem Gewässer richtig slippen ? 
Musst du es von Hand zu Wasser tragen ? 
Wieviele Leute sollen darauf angeln ?


----------



## Papa (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du an deinem Gewässer richtig slippen ?
> Musst du es von Hand zu Wasser tragen ?
> Wieviele Leute sollen darauf angeln ?


 
Richtig slippen - nein
Hand zu Wasser - ja/50%
Für wieviel Leute - max.2


----------



## vertikal (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*



			
				Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts denn sowas wie ein "perfektes Boot" für uns Angler ? |kopfkrat



Hi Papa,
klare Antwort: Nein!!!

Das perfekte Boot für alle Gelegenheiten wirst du wohl kaum finden. Wo, worauf und wie willst du denn fischen?

Gib mal'n paar mehr Angaben rüber, dann klappt's auch mit den Antworten.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

was darfs max. kosten ? wie weit musst du max. tragen ? gib halt mal ein paar Infos


----------



## Papa (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> was darfs max. kosten ? wie weit musst du max. tragen ? gib halt mal ein paar Infos


 
Franz_16 
Geld spielt erstmal nicht so die Rolle und tragen wäre mit 20 meter eigentlich schon recht weit. Wie man eben mit dem Auto grad an dem jeweiligen Gewässer rann kommt. 

Vertikal 
Ich möchte gern auf Hecht und Zander mit Gummifisch und jerks angeln. Im Tiefen als auch im Flachen vor Schilfbänken und vor steilen Felsen die aus dem Wasser ragen oder an Kanten etwas vertikalfischen ausprobieren.


----------



## Papa (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

Ich hab jetzt etwas gefunden was mir sehr gut gefallen würde , nur ist dieses Angebot ohne Trailer http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelboot-Ruderboot-mit-Kajuete-Pelican-400-mit-Motor_W0QQitemZ4579703174QQcategoryZ48330QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gibts in der Richtung noch etwas besseres oder ist das schon das maximum ? #c


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

Das Boot ist von der Art her meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht. Allerdings wirst Du ohne Slippstelle Probleme bekommen mit Wässern. Ich glaub tragen kann man da vergessen. Mann müsste mal wissen, was das Teil wiegt. Einen Trailer bekommt man bei eBay auch ab 300,- EUS und wenn das Boot nicht zu schwer ist, könnte man dies mit ein paar Rädern wie bei einem Schlauchi zu Wasser lassen. Aber dazu dürfte das Boot nicht mehr als 200 kg wiegen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*



> Mann müsste mal wissen, was das Teil wiegt



170kg, so ein Boot ist natürlich zum Angeln ne geile Sache... aber tragen möcht ich das nicht 

evtl. mit Leigeplatz interssant


----------



## basswalt (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

je nach art der angelei gibt es auch die verschiedensten boote. zum vertikal angeln ist eine kabine nicht unbedingt ein vorteil. da man halt sofort schneller abdriftet. auch die art des bodens ist zu beachten.  aluboote sind leicht und wenig unterhalt. schau mal bei www.alumacraft.com  die haben da schon perfekte boote. entscheidend ist natürlich auch ob du damit rudern willst.       gruss aus dem 3seenland


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

@franz 16
Habs im Nachhinein nochmal gelesen. Wenns wirklich so leicht ist, könnte man da mit ein Paar Rädern wirklich noch was machen. Käme auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten an. Ansonsten schaut das Teil wirklich nicht schlecht aus.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Papa (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

Es wiegt glaube ich 170kg , wäre also mit Rädern möglich. Wenn ich das weiß , kauf ich auch keins über 200 kg. 
Und Slippanlagen machen einen so abhänig (wenn sie überhaupt vorhanden sind) , das möchte ich auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

@basswalt
Auch nicht schlecht. Hast Du manchmal Preise dazu?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Lachsy (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

naja 3 jahre im wasser liegen, wird wohl ne neue Antifauling anstrich brauchen. davon abgesehn, wie sieht es unterhalb der Wasserlinie aus?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Papa (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*



			
				basswalt schrieb:
			
		

> zum vertikal angeln ist eine kabine nicht unbedingt ein vorteil. da man halt sofort schneller abdriftet


 
Nach meiner Meinung hat ein Boot mit Kabine bei regen große Vorteile. Klar , wenn der wind rein bläst , dann ist das ein halbes Segelschiff , aber wenns regnen eine sehr schöne Unterkunft. Auch zum unterbringen des Angelzubehörs sorgt die Kabine für Schutz vor Wasser und Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> naja 3 jahre im wasser liegen, wird wohl ne neue Antifauling anstrich brauchen. davon abgesehn, wie sieht es unterhalb der Wasserlinie aus?
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht, dass sollte man sich vorher genau anschauen. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

@papa
schau doch mal hier
Grüße
FH


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*



			
				Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meiner Meinung hat ein Boot mit Kabine bei regen große Vorteile. Klar , wenn der wind rein bläst , dann ist das ein halbes Segelschiff , aber wenns regnen eine sehr schöne Unterkunft. Auch zum unterbringen des Angelzubehörs sorgt die Kabine für Schutz vor Wasser und Feuchtigkeit.


Du hast die wesentlichen Vor- und Nachteile hier ja schon genannt. Allerdings würde ich den Kosten- Nutzenfaktor nicht ganz außer Acht lassen. Außerdem sind 5 PS bei wenig Wind und bei Einsatz des Bootes im Binnbereich sicherlich tragbar, aber sicherlich nicht gerade das Optimum. Gut es geht bei dir nicht anders, aber...
Wenn du das Boot immer an einem Gewässer einsetzt und du einen einfachen Zugang zum Gewässer hast, geht auch sicherlich ein leichter (Selbstbau-)Slipwagen für den Transport, ansonsten ist für dieses Boot ein Trailer unabdingbar.
Da du nur mit 2 Personen rechnest würde ich eher zu einem leichteren Boot neigen, welches sich auch auf dem Autodach tranportieren lässt. Das ließe sich dann sicherlich auch zu Wasser tragen. Auch hier würde ich aber auch ein wenig mehr Sicherheit (Tragkraft) einplanen, da man immer einiges an Gerödel dabei hat.
Ich selbst habe ein kleines Angelboot und suche schon seit rund einem Jahr eine etwas größere Ausführung, damit ich mit der Familie (3 Personen) auch mal einige Touren machen kann. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es "das Boot" nicht gibt, das alle (meine) Anfordrungen erfüllt. Kompromisse und Abstriche müssen eingegangen werden, auch eines beschränkten Budgets wegen. Aber damit hast du ja keine Probleme. 
basswalt's Beitrag ist ein guter, den du richtig in deine Überlegungen einbeziehen sollest. Nicht zu vergessen, dass ein "Nurwasserlieger" einiges an Arbeit mit sich bringt. :m Abgesehen davon, ist eine Kabine wirklich hinderlich beim Angeln vom Boot aus, da kann man nicht genügend Platz/Bewegungsfreiheit haben. Wenn du allerdings nur Schleppen willst mag die Kabine OK sein.


----------



## Papa (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

Danke Wedaufischer und an alle die anderen für die Antworten. 

Es müßte ein Boot mit Motor zum aufblasen sein was man in einem T5 California verstauen könnte , das wäre optimal #6 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine gute Idee ?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

Naja, Boote zum Aufblasen gibts wie Sand am Meer und nennen sich Schlauchboote. Man sollte aber auf Professionelle Versionen zurückgreifen und nicht auf diese grünen Badebötchen namens Fishhunter. Hier: http://www.segelladen.de/ Finden sich z.B. recht günstige Plastimos.

Motoren zum Aufblasen hab ich dagegen noch nicht gesehen. 

Problem mit den schlauchbooten ist aber die hohe Winddrift. Sind kaum sauber zu verankern, nicht grad leicht, da man mit 2 Personen schon > 3m haben sollte, und jedesmal eine Höllenarbeit die aufzublasen. 
An der Ostsee daher sicher top, aber am Binnensee eher nicht. Transportabel nämlich nur auf dem Papier.

Dann gibts noch nette Faltboote wie das Banana-Boot oder das Porta-bote. (Und noch 2 ähnliche Alumodelle, die aber meiner Meinung nach eher Nachteile haben) Die sind zusammengefaltet etwa wie ein Surfbrett und lassen sich spätestens auf nen Gepäckträger schnallen, wenn man sie in dem T5 nicht so durchladen kann.
Recht fix aufgebaut (5-15min) und sie lassen sich auch allein noch gut über Land bewegen.
Sind wegen dem geringen gewicht aber auch recht gut am Driften, und auch nicht sehr Spurstabil. Und der gewöhnungsbedürftige Flexible Boden und die Bootsverwindung ist auch noch erwähnenswert. die 3,3m versionen sind mit 2 Pers teilweise eng, man sollte dann nen gutes ordnungssystem haben, oder nicht allzuviel mit.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin würd Ich Dir aber auch zu nem leichten Aluboot Raten. Z.B. ein Linder Fishing 410 oder 440. die sind mit 75 bzw 85Kg auch noch gut allein ans wasser zu schieben mit zwei angesetzten Rädern und zu zweit auch aufs Wagendach zu kriegen. Gute Fahreigenschaften, abgesehen von dem eher leichten Gewicht, welches natürlich auch Drift bringt, und auch nicht zu teuer. http://www.sportgeraetemarkt.net/fitnessgeraete.php/sid/a8fefc826f904921549eb9136edaf0e5/cl/details/cnid/3f9e9a5e0fbb8/anid/544/pgNr/1/Linder-Fishing-440---Aluminiumboot-mit-Aussenborder-Suzuki-DF-4-S/

Zur Kabine: Regenschutz gut und schön, aber a) Gewicht, b) Windanfällig, c) Platz, d) man kommt nicht mehr gut an den Buganker dran...
Im Fall des Falles kann man sich auch auf jedes Boot ein Abnehmbares Prahmen-Faltverdeck basteln lassen. Das bietet denselben Schutz bei Regen und bei schönwetter legt mans einfach um oder lässts gleich zuhause.
Gegen den Regen schützt auch ein kleiner schirm, und gegen Feuchtigkeit schützt auch keine Vollkabine wirklich.

Tip: alles über 100Kg gesamtgewicht!!! (nicht nur die Hülle!)  lässt sich selbst von 2 Starken Männern nicht mehr gross bewegen. Beim 30m Tragen kriegt man schon bei 60Kg Booten probleme.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## heinzrch (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

Pioner 10 - tragbar (70kg) unkaputtbar (Polyethylen) pflegeleicht (wartungsfrei) und perfekte Rumpfform für ein 3m Boot.
Das Pioner 12 (knapp 100kg) ginge auch noch, und wäre mit der Heckrolle zu zweit noch gut händelbar (auch ohne Slippe....).
Wenn du nicht gerade am Rhein o.ä. fischt, wäre für ein kleines Boot ein 4PS Viertakter ausreichend und sparsamer (mein Tip Yamaha F4A).
Guckst du mal auf www.pioner.de


----------



## Raabiat (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*



			
				Papa schrieb:
			
		

> Es müßte ein Boot *mit Motor zum aufblasen* sein was man in einem T5 California verstauen könnte , das wäre optimal #6



Den Motor hätt ich auch gern...:m
In der Angeltasche mitgenommen, am Wasser schnell aufgepustet und los gehts...hehehehe

Ich würd mich voll auf eBay verlassen und mich nach nem Alu-Kahn ausschau halten...Da gibts auch so nen Anbieter für Alu-Faltboote...kompakt, leicht und schnell aufgebaut...als Motor für ein kleines Boot kann ich dir minn kota endura 30 empfehlen....hab ich für mein schlauchboot auch und reicht vollkommen aus!!!


----------



## maxum (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Welches Boot mit 5 PS Motor für Raubfischangeln optimal ?*

Hallo Freunde!!

Wie wärs hiermit

http://www.carp-gps.com/images/download/Technostrat20kg.mpeg

super zum ansehen aber noch viel besser,vor allem erklärt hier

http://www.carp-gps.com/images/download/Technostrat Vorstellung.wmv

das alles von:

http://www.carp-gps.com/product_info.php?cPath=33&products_id=154

ansonsten ist da noch mehr zum kucken,gerade jetzt in der kalten,dunklen Jahreszeit.

viele Grüße aus Berlin Sven

http://www.carp-gps.com/news/detail.php?id=103


----------

